# Disabling Auto Start/Stop



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

I don't own a 2017 Cruze yet but since I basically have no choice in which car manufacturer I am able to purchase from, it looks like I will probably be going with the Cruze. My question is regarding the Auto Start/Stop feature with this car. I have read that there is no on/off button in the vehicle. If this is true, is there anyway to trick the system into not engaging? I have read that there is a battery in the trunk that powers the accessories while the vehicle is in Auto Start/Stop. What if I decide to disconnect that battery? Will this prevent the system from engaging?


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Shift into L and press plus to shift up to 6. That will drive like normal and not activate auto stop.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Why do you want it disabled?


----------



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Shift into L and press plus to shift up to 6. That will drive like normal and not activate auto stop.



Don't really want to do this everytime I come to a stop. Just want to be able to drive a car normally.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Have you ever driven a car with auto stop technology? Unless you're specifically looking for it, you won't even notice it.


----------



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Why do you want it disabled?



Its one more thing that can go wrong. I like the engine running as I am at a stoplight. I just don't like this feature period.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Pretty sure BNR can tune it off. Also, when I have a loaner with it I just let off the gas for a split second after I stop. It will restart the car and not shut off until you stop at another light or whatever.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

One battery for the entire car. 

Put the car in L6 and it won't turn off. It's really not that annoying though...


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

The manufactures should listen to the folks buying their cars and trucks, some of us really don't want this feature, if I wanted this type of feature I would buy a hybrid, I assume they use something like this. I drove a Ford Escape recently and they had a button on the dash so I could disable it,I would never use it if given a choice, for those that want can continue to use it. Consumers should have a choice. I might be in the minority on this issue. 

Had a girlfriend with a BMW X1 and I can safely say I hated the auto start stop, I realize maybe Chevy does it better, still hate it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The minority is absolutely the people that hate it. I sell cars every day and I've never had a customer say that they hated the auto stop feature. Frankly, I've had people near the end of a test drive ask what the auto-stop thing on the tach means, and then I get the joy of telling them that the vehicle actually turned off multiple times while driving. 

I hadn't seen so many people hating on it until this forum.


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Auto stop/start is Satan. I always assumed stopping and starting an engine repeatedly was hard on the components. Engines have gotten better, parts are tougher, I know...

I got to drive a '16 Malibu loaner with 8k miles on it back in April of '16. When I got my Cruze and found out the flywheel was cracked.. Every time the engine restarted, it felt so harsh! 


Safe Travels,
Jay


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I already use less fuel per mile than almost anyone driving, from my perspective even if in the minority give me the right on such a large purchase to not get something I don't want and hate. My dad just ordered a 2017 Suburban and he doesn't want this feature either. If Ford can put a button the dash for an escape Chevrolet can as well.


----------



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> The minority is absolutely the people that hate it. I sell cars every day and I've never had a customer say that they hated the auto stop feature. Frankly, I've had people near the end of a test drive ask what the auto-stop thing on the tach means, and then I get the joy of telling them that the vehicle actually turned off multiple times while driving.
> 
> I hadn't seen so many people hating on it until this forum.



Well I am older, I am in my 30's. I been around long enough to find out that these so called "new features" eventually break and when they do its a big inconvenience and cost alot of money to fix. I just don't like features period. If it was up to me I would still purchase a car with crank windows. I wish GM would just build something that I like. When I purchase my next GM vehicle which will probably be in the next few weeks I am sure the salesman is going to ask what I like about the car and I am going to be honest with him and tell him that "I like nothing, absolutely nothing".


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

NewCarBuyer said:


> Well I am older, I am in my 30's. I been around long enough to find out that these so called "new features" eventually break and when they do its a big inconvenience and cost alot of money to fix. I just don't like features period. If it was up to me I would still purchase a car with crank windows. I wish GM would just build something that I like. When I purchase my next GM vehicle which will probably be in the next few weeks I am sure the salesman is going to ask what I like about the car and I am going to be honest with him and tell him that "I like nothing, absolutely nothing".


I don't consider being in your 30s to be older. LOL. 

I would also be perfectly happy with no features: crank windows, push the little knob to lock the car and use the key to unlock, start and open the trunk, even manual steering is fine with me. KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle

The KISS principle states that most systems work best if they are kept simple rather than made complicated; therefore simplicity should be a key goal in design and unnecessary complexity should be avoided.

Leonardo da Vinci's "Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication", Mies Van Der Rohe's "Less is more", Bjarne Stroustrup's "Make Simple Tasks Simple!", or Antoine de Saint Exupéry's "It seems that perfection is reached not when there is nothing left to add, but when there is nothing left to take away". Colin Chapman, the founder of Lotus Cars, urged his designers to "Simplify, then add lightness".


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

NewCarBuyer said:


> Well I am older, I am in my 30's. I been around long enough to find out that these so called "new features" eventually break and when they do its a big inconvenience and cost alot of money to fix. I just don't like features period. If it was up to me I would still purchase a car with crank windows. I wish GM would just build something that I like. When I purchase my next GM vehicle which will probably be in the next few weeks I am sure the salesman is going to ask what I like about the car and I am going to be honest with him and tell him that "I like nothing, absolutely nothing".


I sell cars to 18 year olds and I sell cars to 93 year olds. I'm telling you that you're in the minority. 

But boy would I sure love to see the guys face when you tell him that.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

This is why my dad won't own a new car. The only option he likes, but is not a necessity, is cruise. He doesn't want anything to break, or have to worry about anything.



NewCarBuyer said:


> Well I am older, I am in my 30's. I been around long enough to find out that these so called "new features" eventually break and when they do its a big inconvenience and cost alot of money to fix. I just don't like features period. If it was up to me I would still purchase a car with crank windows. I wish GM would just build something that I like. When I purchase my next GM vehicle which will probably be in the next few weeks I am sure the salesman is going to ask what I like about the car and I am going to be honest with him and tell him that "I like nothing, absolutely nothing".


----------



## skip66 (Jan 29, 2016)

How long do starters last using auto stop start?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

skip66 said:


> How long do starters last using auto stop start?


Zero issues in hybrids that use them well over 200k


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

dhpnet said:


> I don't consider being in your 30s to be older. LOL.
> 
> I would also be perfectly happy with no features: crank windows, push the little knob to lock the car and use the key to unlock, start and open the trunk, even manual steering is fine with me. KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid.



Exactly. I do see a purpose with remote start and remote lock and unlock. But I could live without those items. 
I still have not found an answer as to why we need a push button start. I have asked numerous people at work and friends and the only conclusion I can come to is when it breaks it costs more money. 

I am seriously gong to scope out an older muscle car that has been rebuilt for my next car. I don't like the way the manufacturers are going with any of there cars personally. I chose computers for career. I don't want my car connected to anything. I know how stuff can be hacked and I think it is a very slippery slope we are going down with automation and computers. The slope is slippery from a number of ways both from authority and from the hacker in his basement.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

jsusanka said:


> I still have not found an answer as to why we need a push button start.


A switch is cheaper than a lock. Push button start lets the executives give themselves bigger bonuses.


----------



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

neile300c said:


> This is why my dad won't own a new car. The only option he likes, but is not a necessity, is cruise. He doesn't want anything to break, or have to worry about anything.



I have owned my car for 17 years now and the things that broke which I could have done without are the power windows(3 of them are broke) and the security passlock system which probably prevented me from starting my car 100's of times. The good thing with the passlock system is that when it broke it went into bypass mode so now all I have is the security light on all the time which isn't really an issue for me.


----------



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

dhpnet said:


> I don't consider being in your 30s to be older. LOL.
> 
> I would also be perfectly happy with no features: crank windows, push the little knob to lock the car and use the key to unlock, start and open the trunk, even manual steering is fine with me. KISS - Keep It Simple Stupid.



I guess some people consider 30's still young. While talking to a few people at work some will say "Im only 28" or "Im only 31" I think to myself "Whaaattt Only" LOL.


----------



## NewCarBuyer (May 13, 2017)

skip66 said:


> How long do starters last using auto stop start?



I wonder if these are super heavy starters? What is the weight of the starter compared to the average starter?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I am personally not too concerned about it being reliable. This technology has been out for some time. Just personal preference. Glad some folks like it. My guess is someday in near future I will buy a car that has auto start stop. I am driving my ctd around a thousand miles a week, it has been fantastic so far and very happy with it.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I am personally not too concerned about it being reliable. This technology has been out for some time. Just personal preference. Glad some folks like it. My guess is someday in near future I will buy a car that has auto start stop. I am driving my ctd around a thousand miles a week, it has been fantastic so far and very happy with it.


Only a thousand? Gosh, part timer.


----------



## ceejoe (Jul 10, 2017)

It's a heavily regulated industry. Manufactures need to meet certain emission and fuel economy standards. Turning off the engine when the vehicle is idling helps, making everything out of light plastic and removing insulation does, too. I'm not sure anyone wants a undersized 4-cyl turbocharged engine in their new car or suv, but again, it's all about fuel economy and emission standards. It's not like the feds are giving manufactures an option. If you want to sell new vehicles in the US and most other countries, the laws are clear.


----------



## mucholderandwiser (Sep 27, 2017)

*Auto Stop a bust*

You are an idiot, I haven't met a single person that wants it or likes it & I've been in business for over 10 years. On top of: just the plain annoyance of it, the lack of confidence to be able to pull out when you need to AND the very noticeable starting & stopping, how about the extraordinary additional & unnecessary wear & tear on your starting system? Because you're a Chevy dealer you welcome all that extra service business and revenue. For you common folk, a dealers profits are very much more prevalent o the service side; by a long shot....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mucholderandwiser said:


> You are an idiot, I haven't met a single person that wants it or likes it & I've been in business for over 10 years. On top of: just the plain annoyance of it, the lack of confidence to be able to pull out when you need to AND the very noticeable starting & stopping, how about the extraordinary additional & unnecessary wear & tear on your starting system? Because you're a Chevy dealer you welcome all that extra service business and revenue. For you common folk, a dealers profits are very much more prevalent o the service side; by a long shot....


Nice to meet you. Call someone an idiot again and that's the last we'll see of you here. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

NewCarBuyer said:


> Well I am older, I am in my 30's. I been around long enough to find out that these so called "new features" eventually break and when they do its a big inconvenience and cost alot of money to fix. I just don't like features period. If it was up to me I would still purchase a car with crank windows. I wish GM would just build something that I like. When I purchase my next GM vehicle which will probably be in the next few weeks I am sure the salesman is going to ask what I like about the car and I am going to be honest with him and tell him that "I like nothing, absolutely nothing".


Hey, that sounds like my mom's 2016 Chevy Spark LS. Crank windows, no cruise, no remote unlock. I think the dealer was asking 11,500 brand new.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

jsusanka said:


> Exactly. I do see a purpose with remote start and remote lock and unlock. But I could live without those items.
> I still have not found an answer as to why we need a push button start. I have asked numerous people at work and friends and the only conclusion I can come to is when it breaks it costs more money.


I like being able to leave my key in my pocket, walk up the the door and press a button on the door handle (or grab the handle in our Chrysler 2016 town and country) and have the door unlock, get in and put my foot the brake and press the start button.

Its not a necessity for me, but I prefer it to having to pull the key out and stick it in the ignition. There was the issue Chevy had in the Cobalts with the key turning out of run when it was loaded with a heavy set of objects on the key ring too...


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

NewCarBuyer said:


> Don't really want to do this everytime I come to a stop. Just want to be able to drive a car normally.


You don't have to do it every time you come to a stop. Just when you put it down into drive. Instead of putting it in drive you put it in L and press the + on the top of the gear selector until it say 6 in the dashboard and drive as normal.

I think it also won't do it if you have the AC set to max (orange instead of green (eco) LED).

My auto-start/stop hasn't been working this week. It hasn't shut off once. Battery might be low from sitting for several days. Not sure.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jie90561 said:


> You don't have to do it every time you come to a stop. Just when you put it down into drive. Instead of putting it in drive you put it in L and press the + on the top of the gear selector until it say 6 in the dashboard and drive as normal.
> 
> I think it also won't do it if you have the AC set to max (orange instead of green (eco) LED).
> 
> My auto-start/stop hasn't been working this week. It hasn't shut off once. Battery might be low from sitting for several days. Not sure.


Still cuts off with ac on max, but less frequently and for less time than Eco 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jie90561 said:


> I like being able to leave my key in my pocket, walk up the the door and press a button on the door handle (or grab the handle in our Chrysler 2016 town and country) and have the door unlock, get in and put my foot the brake and press the start button.
> 
> Its not a necessity for me, but I prefer it to having to pull the key out and stick it in the ignition. There was the issue Chevy had in the Cobalts with the key turning out of run when it was loaded with a heavy set of objects on the key ring too...


It sure as **** is nicer. The Volt has passive entry and push-button start, while our other cars have to use the remote (or in the case of the Camaro - the key itself), and it's much more convenient.

Also, on the case of complexity, the push-button ignition modules are far easier (due to their more compact size of not needing an entire key cylinder) to package, cheaper, and safer (can't have someone with 400,000 things on their key fob, hanging off the cylinder). In the next couple years, it's almost a guarantee all cars will have them.


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

It is not really that bad, I have a 2017 LT it does take some time to get use to it and it is not that bad. Using AC will not make it turn off as often, but like others have said if you let off the brake after it shuts off it will stay on for a little bit. The one thing that I still find funny is when stopping then putting the car to park, car turns back on again just to turn off.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

My rant... Auto Start/Stop, why do I hate thee? Two reasons : 

1. The way it is implemented is quite irritating. Come to a 2-second stop at a stop sign, the engine stops and immediately restarts. Pull into my driveway and the engine stops and then immediately restarts when I shift into park, only to immediately turn off again when I turn the key off. Truly idiotic. If it would only engage after the car has come to a complete stop for 2-3 seconds it wouldn't be anywhere near as annoying. Whichever designers (and managers) decided to make the engine stop the second the car comes to halt should all be fired. 

2. Okay, let's assume auto start/stop DOESN'T annoy you as it does me. Then it's a win/win, right? I don't think so. I've heard its use gains you perhaps an extra 2 mpg or so in typical driving. (Has anyone tested a month of driving with it on, versus a month of being disabled, so we have some real world numbers on a Cruze?). Okay, so say that gas is $2.50 a gallon on average and you drive 10,000 miles a year. My 2017 Cruze LS Auto has overall averaged 36 mpg with auto start/stop disabled maybe 80-90% of the time (driving in L6). That means mostly without auto start/stop, I'll use 278 gallons in a year at a cost of $694. If I left auto start/stop on all the time and gained 2 mpg, I'd save about 15 gallons of gas, or $36. Okay, in theory, why wouldn't I want to save $36 a year? Well sure I would. But at what cost? How much does that extra battery pack in the trunk cost? How much for the other associated electronics? And a more heavy duty starter? And isn't there something different internally in the engine - different crankshaft design or pumps or something like that? Does anyone in the group have an estimate to how much auto start/stop in Gen2 Cruze's has raised the price of the car? I know a 2017 base model was about $2000 more than the early 2016 base model was. Yes, it's not just auto start/stop. We also gained color touch-screens, and backup cameras, which are both nice. But I'd wager that auto start/stop did contribute to at least a $500 cost increase. Meaning if I keep the car 6 years before trading it in, I'll have paid $500 in order to save $216 in gas. Even if you double the estimated extra 2 mpg to 4 mpg, it'd still take 7-8 years to break even on costs. And I'd be willing to bet that by the time these cars get to be 7-8 years old, on many of them you'll have to be replacing that trunk battery, or the starter. In short, the system costs you more than it will save you over time. 

Dear GM (and other car manufacturers) : please do away with this idiotic system, or at least make it an option on your cars so that if we don't want it we don't have to pay hundreds of dollars for it!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's dirt cheap to implement - not even remotely expensive.

If the cost to benefit ratio wasn't favorable, trust me, it would not be in there.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'll be totally honest with the Cruze owners on here. I have basically one of everything. I have a 1967 Cadillac Convertible (original family owned), gets maybe 10 mpg. Aircraft carrier that floats like a butterfly and can carry 3 in front seat, 3 in back and 3 bodies in trunk (4 if you amputate some limbs). I have a 2012 Suburban Z71 that gets if I'm lucky 13-15 mpg. I have my real baby, 2014 Dodge Challenger RT Plus 5.7 HEMI that gets 18-20 mpg (gets stomped on regularly) and now I own a 2016 Cruze Premier to go to/from work. It has 6700 miles in one year and I seem to average 26-29 mpg. I hardly notice the auto/stop other than during the summer, you feel the AC drop a notch. The OnStar site that keeps track of maintenance showed that the auto/stop feature cuts off on average 45-60 minutes a month. I didn't buy this car for speed or HP. Its just a nice comfy ride for work. I read some guys doing tunes for performance. I only spend that kind of money on my Challenger. I'm an old school muscle and classic car guy who has a truck for family trips and now my conservative ride is a Cruze. I'll sing a different tune if I have problems with starters in the future. As for one year completed of ownership.......I give the car 4 out of 5 stars. I did just notice that the car doesn't have a low washer fluid light......that was kind of cheap on Chevy's part. AND I am not a fan of the hood release handle.


----------



## Mnickettb (Oct 17, 2017)

Haven't had mine a good month and am about to trade it in , #1 reason is the auto stop , was told you won't even notice it , bs, that's all I notice! Quite irritating when trying to drive as much stop and go ad I do.


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Mnickettb said:


> Haven't had mine a good month and am about to trade it in , #1 reason is the auto stop , was told you won't even notice it , bs, that's all I notice! Quite irritating when trying to drive as much stop and go ad I do.


I just went out to my car, started it up. Put it in L and pressed the + button 5 times. Took me about 10 seconds. If it annoys you that bad then by all means trade the blasted thing in! Otherwise change your driving habits and quit trying to creep every time you can move forward 3 inches. Also there is a cool down period where you have to exceed a certain speed, time and then stop again before it activates again. But thanks for making the account, visiting the site just so you can post your complaint LOL. Have a nice day!


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Overbuilt said:


> Mnickettb said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't had mine a good month and am about to trade it in , #1 reason is the auto stop , was told you won't even notice it , bs, that's all I notice! Quite irritating when trying to drive as much stop and go ad I do.
> ...


Dose that low and 5+ really work? Just wondering as I'm in the bay are and you drive 40 feet and stop for a min on the highway on a 15 mile stretch that takes 1.5 hours lol. Dosnt bother me at all except when I'm on the freeway and my A.C. goes high low high low lol


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Osgoood1 said:


> Dose that low and 5+ really work? Just wondering as I'm in the bay are and you drive 40 feet and stop for a min on the highway on a 15 mile stretch that takes 1.5 hours lol. Dosnt bother me at all except when I'm on the freeway and my A.C. goes high low high low lol



It does work. But, if you are in stop and go traffic, the car shouldn't turn off that much, if at all. I don't have much traffic where I live, but when I'm in stop and go traffic, my car does not shut off


----------



## MegaMadx (Jul 21, 2017)

Figured out a work around, think it is safe to do. I was parking my car and still in drive and engine turned off and for some reason I hit the button to turn off the car without shifting into park and got an alert to shift into park. Thinking I might do this now turning the car off in drive so the engine does not crank up an then put it in park.




MegaMadx said:


> It is not really that bad, I have a 2017 LT it does take some time to get use to it and it is not that bad. Using AC will not make it turn off as often, but like others have said if you let off the brake after it shuts off it will stay on for a little bit. The one thing that I still find funny is when stopping then putting the car to park, car turns back on again just to turn off.


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

>It's dirt cheap to implement - not even remotely expensive.

While cleaning out the beach stuff in my trunk yesterday, I decided to peek inside the trunk compartment. That 2nd battery in there is JUST for auto start/stop, right? It's in *addition* to the regular battery found under the hood. The price for a replacement battery of that type (which isn't a 'typical' car battery) was in the $220-$240 range. Assuming it'll need to be replaced every, say, 5-6 years like a regular car battery, that means that auto start/stop is going to cost you $200+ in 'maintenance' costs after 5 years. Again, if it's only saving the typical driver $30? $40? $50? a year in gas, it sounds like a money losing proposition to me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Uhh, no - that's the _only_ car battery. So it will be replaced when it normally would be replaced. No extra cost.


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

neile300c said:


> Osgoood1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dose that low and 5+ really work? Just wondering as I'm in the bay are and you drive 40 feet and stop for a min on the highway on a 15 mile stretch that takes 1.5 hours lol. Dosnt bother me at all except when I'm on the freeway and my A.C. goes high low high low lol
> ...


So this is the most amazing thing that I have learned on the site my only question is does it affect the performance at all instead of having it in regular Drive


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

MegaMadx said:


> Figured out a work around, think it is safe to do. I was parking my car and still in drive and engine turned off and for some reason I hit the button to turn off the car without shifting into park and got an alert to shift into park. Thinking I might do this now turning the car off in drive so the engine does not crank up an then put it in park.





eegad said:


> My rant... Auto Start/Stop, why do I hate thee? Two reasons :
> 
> 1. The way it is implemented is quite irritating. Come to a 2-second stop at a stop sign, the engine stops and immediately restarts. Pull into my driveway and the engine stops and then immediately restarts when I shift into park, only to immediately turn off again when I turn the key off. Truly idiotic. If it would only engage after the car has come to a complete stop for 2-3 seconds it wouldn't be anywhere near as annoying. Whichever designers (and managers) decided to make the engine stop the second the car comes to halt should all be fired.
> 
> ...


NEVER liked it in my wife's 2016 Pilot. I always manually turned that POS feature off whenever I got in it to drive. Another trick is to let up off the brake just slightly to get/keep the engine turning, at least on her Pilot that worked.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Osgoood1 said:


> So this is the most amazing thing that I have learned on the site my only question is does it affect the performance at all instead of having it in regular Drive


Not that I can tell. Shifts seem a little quicker/firmer, but it might just be my imagination.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

BNR Tuned. I dont miss Auto Stop.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

CruzeTech said:


> BNR Tuned. I dont miss Auto Stop.


When I'm ready for a tune, I think I'll ask Jerry for a 3 second delay on Auto Stop. 
That's long enough for me to get through a stop sign with no cross traffic, or to put it in park when I get to my destination. 

I want to reduce the frequency of Auto Stops that last less than ten seconds, and I want to eliminate the Stop-Restart-Stop routine when I park.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

I didn't buy an automatic for this reason. I'm very happy with the 6 speed manual in this car.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You guys are over exagerating on the parking your car thing. 


The car takes a full second before shutting off. It don't take me that long to park and flip to park. The engine NEVER shuts down on me and restarts. I stop the car. Flip lever to park. And hit the button to shut off. Same procedure I've always done for 35 years driving. I've never stopped and waited more then a second to park the trans. 

This whole auto/stop thing is the future. It's here to stay. And eventually, there won't be a starter motor anymore. That's the whole purpose of the direct injection system we have now. It's going to be your new starting system. 

Ford was talking about starterless motors 20 years ago. I don't know why it hasn't come out yet. 

The new ford trucks. Have no way to shut the feature off. Unless you got a trailer light plug plugged into the plug installed in the rear bumper. You can buy em for $9 at walmart. Apparently Ford don't feel the need for autostop if a trailer is hooked up.


----------



## jayram1408 (Dec 6, 2017)

My girlfriend was in a wreck recently and the insurance company gave us a 2016 Chevy Cruze rental car. It has only 15,000 miles on it. The auto start is a real crappy way to get "better gas milage". I am a A.S.E. master tech and I also am a expert for 6ya. I can all ready see the strain on the battery in this car. When the engine shuts off at a light the fan slows in speed quite noticably. The transmission also shutters if you try to take off from a light if the pedal is not pushed like your a grandma going to the grocery store. I am sure this is very hard on the starter. A car may use the starter a few times a day. With this car it can be used as many as 100 times if in stop and go traffic. And the battery on this almost new car is almost done for. So for those who would argue this is a good system, wait till the repair bills come in. I own a shop and these cars are gonna be my bread and butter within the next two years. Just like when GM tried to force dex-cool on everyone causing them to loose a major lawsuit. I still do lots of lower intake manifold due to that genius idea. Just because something can be done does not always mean it should. It's like having all these unnecessary computers. Just more things to go wrong that are very costly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jayram1408 said:


> My girlfriend was in a wreck recently and the insurance company gave us a 2016 Chevy Cruze rental car. It has only 15,000 miles on it. The auto start is a real crappy way to get "better gas milage". I am a A.S.E. master tech and I also am a expert for 6ya. I can all ready see the strain on the battery in this car. When the engine shuts off at a light the fan slows in speed quite noticably. The transmission also shutters if you try to take off from a light if the pedal is not pushed like your a grandma going to the grocery store. I am sure this is very hard on the starter. A car may use the starter a few times a day. With this car it can be used as many as 100 times if in stop and go traffic. And the battery on this almost new car is almost done for. So for those who would argue this is a good system, wait till the repair bills come in. I own a shop and these cars are gonna be my bread and butter within the next two years. Just like when GM tried to force dex-cool on everyone causing them to loose a major lawsuit. I still do lots of lower intake manifold due to that genius idea. Just because something can be done does not always mean it should. It's like having all these unnecessary computers. Just more things to go wrong that are very costly.


Hybrids like the Escape, Camry, and Prius have been doing it for years. Malibu's have been doing it for years. They didn't require starter replacement every 2 years - in fact, many made it through their useful lifespans with no starter replacement at all. 

We'll see. An AGM battery, as required by start/stop systems, handles heavy load cycling much better than a normal run of the mill lead acid car battery. Additionally, the Cruze system uses a capacitor to restart the motor when you move off. 

Dexcool has been used in GM products ever since originally introduced. Since its reformulation years ago, issues with it don't really happen unless it's been neglected for way past the already extended maintenance interval. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bwalton (Feb 1, 2018)

*Auto stop/start in Park*

I am looking at a 2017 Cruze now I am in Canada and sometimes whats in US cars is not in Canadian cars however at this point I will assume the stop/start is in Canadian cars as well (waiting to hear from the dealer) that said I understand the start/stop in traffic, what I don't get is how it works, or does not work in park. I live in Canada eh, there has been times this winter at -25c that I have had to start my ford and let it run for 20 minutes just to get it warm enough to get the doors unfrozen and get in. let alone it be warm enough to want to get in. And what about picking up the kids at school its -20c does it run the fans on battery power until the battery is so low it turns the engine back on to charge it up and reheat the engine so you have heat? I get the stop /start while in drive but what about in park? At this point put aside the environmental stuff. 

Thanks
Bill


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As mentioned multiple times in this thread, it won't turn the car off below 40 degrees F.


----------



## Artayu86 (Mar 2, 2018)

EricSmit said:


> Have you ever driven a car with auto stop technology? Unless you're specifically looking for it, you won't even notice it.



How do you not notice it? I see you have a Hatch as well as I, and it is extremely noticeable....


----------



## Artayu86 (Mar 2, 2018)

EricSmit said:


> The minority is absolutely the people that hate it. I sell cars every day and I've never had a customer say that they hated the auto stop feature. Frankly, I've had people near the end of a test drive ask what the auto-stop thing on the tach means, and then I get the joy of telling them that the vehicle actually turned off multiple times while driving.
> 
> I hadn't seen so many people hating on it until this forum.


 I can tell you that I work in the service department of a Chevrolet dealer and I hear a lot of people complain about it...One hated it so much they bought a used car that didn't have it..


----------



## Artayu86 (Mar 2, 2018)

bwalton said:


> I am looking at a 2017 Cruze now I am in Canada and sometimes whats in US cars is not in Canadian cars however at this point I will assume the stop/start is in Canadian cars as well (waiting to hear from the dealer) that said I understand the start/stop in traffic, what I don't get is how it works, or does not work in park. I live in Canada eh, there has been times this winter at -25c that I have had to start my ford and let it run for 20 minutes just to get it warm enough to get the doors unfrozen and get in. let alone it be warm enough to want to get in. And what about picking up the kids at school its -20c does it run the fans on battery power until the battery is so low it turns the engine back on to charge it up and reheat the engine so you have heat? I get the stop /start while in drive but what about in park? At this point put aside the environmental stuff.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill



It only works in Drive after you have gotten over a certain speed, once you shift into Park it will start the car an remain running until you turn it off or start driving again, and hit the magic speed. When the auto stop kicks in it only stays off until the brake is released (or you put it into another gear) and it will only be active for a set time, after so long it will restart as well. Supposed to help with fuel economy, but in reality it is more than likely a "check box" for the environmentally friendly people....


----------



## LeeMan (Jul 25, 2019)

EricSmit said:


> I sell cars to 18 year olds and I sell cars to 93 year olds. I'm telling you that you're in the minority.
> 
> But boy would I sure love to see the guys face when you tell him that. [emoji23]


Just joined this forum and here you are, the first loser that feels he needs to tell everyone who hates auto/stop start that they are a minority and put a crying emoji symbol. Ridiculous! People should have the option, period. I hate this feature as well and will never own another car with it. The fact that GM left us without a choice to properly disable it is the same liberal mentality of " I know whats better for you and your family than you do" mentality. You do not seem to mind that but people deserve a choice.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

LeeMan said:


> Just joined this forum and here you are, the first loser that feels he needs to tell everyone who hates auto/stop start that they are a minority and put a crying emoji symbol. Ridiculous! People should have the option, period. I hate this feature as well and will never own another car with it. The fact that GM left us without a choice to properly disable it is the same liberal mentality of " I know whats better for you and your family than you do" mentality. You do not seem to mind that but people deserve a choice.



Sorry to burst your bubble but I don't think there's many cars left without the feature. And newer cruzes have the option to disable now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LeeMan said:


> Just joined this forum and here you are, the first loser that feels he needs to tell everyone who hates auto/stop start that they are a minority and put a crying emoji symbol. Ridiculous! People should have the option, period. I hate this feature as well and will never own another car with it. The fact that GM left us without a choice to properly disable it is the same liberal mentality of " I know whats better for you and your family than you do" mentality. You do not seem to mind that but people deserve a choice.


Nice first post. If you'd like to make more, I'd suggest checking the attitude.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Wow, just read through most of the posts in this thread. The AS/S System really gets people going. Lovers & Haters yikes! As for me, I’m a happy owner of a 2017 LT who installed the AS/S Smart Module which shuts the system off. I reviewed the module on another thread and gave it 4 out of 5 stars. It has been a real pleasure driving the past several months. No shifting to L6, no easing up on the break pedal, no shifting to N then back to D just B4 stopping, no having the engine stop then start back up when shifting to park. Just get in, start the car, shift to D, and drive away. When I first test drove the car before buying I didn’t really notice or feel the “clunkiness” of the System. After owning for a few weeks, however it became obvious “to me” that the system “IS VERY NOTICEABLE”. I had the dealer check the system at my second free oil change (for jerkiness and clunkiness) and was told that’s normal and the System is fine. “REALLY”

SO IMHO:
If you like the System keep it and continue to enjoy the car. 
If you don’t like it - use L6 or light break pedal. 
If you truly dislike or hate the system spend $140 and get the module. (It’s easy to install)

That’s just my 2 cents


----------



## 19silverhatch (Jul 26, 2019)

In regards to Start/Stop.I just bought a 19 hatchback LS with convenience package.It has a button on the console to dis-able start stop, but you have to push the button at every start up.When I forget to push the button I can really tell ss is on. I am glad I can dis-able it , would probably be sending it to Carmax otherwise.It is annoying.


----------



## Sharo537 (Aug 24, 2019)

EricSmit said:


> Shift into L and press plus to shift up to 6. That will drive like normal and not activate auto stop.


I don't mind the auto stop what I hate is the fach that after 20second without getting the foot off the pedale the motor restart.
Is that the max delay, is there a way to ajust?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sharo537 said:


> I don't mind the auto stop what I hate is the fach that after 20second without getting the foot off the pedale the motor restart.
> Is that the max delay, is there a way to ajust?


It will stay off up to 2 minutes with AC off. Putting it in econ mode (green light) delays the restart a little longer.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Well


NewCarBuyer said:


> Don't really want to do this everytime I come to a stop. Just want to be able to drive a car normally.


Well that's your only option unless you buy a 2019 model. 

Like other have said though it's rarely an issue I'm daily driving.


----------



## SunnyHatchback (Feb 2, 2020)

I have a 2017 hatchback. I just got it. The first time I came to a stop it went in auto stop and when I started to accelerate it had to restart. I thought my car was already broken. I love my car but auto stop is very annoying. 


EricSmit said:


> Have you ever driven a car with auto stop technology? Unless you're specifically looking for it, you won't even notice it.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

SunnyHatchback said:


> I have a 2017 hatchback. I just got it. The first time I came to a stop it went in auto stop and when I started to accelerate it had to restart. I thought my car was already broken. I love my car but auto stop is very annoying.


I also have a '17 hatch and it annoyed me fore the first month or so. Then I got used to it and barely notice it now.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 24, 2020)

EricSmit said:


> Why do you want it disabled?


 I hate the auto stop because sometimes it literally kills the engine all the way I have to put it back and park I have to restart my car it's done this several times and Chevy says there's nothing wrong with it


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's the crappy thing.

Shutoff when shifting in to park.


----------



## Housleyds (Apr 5, 2021)

Ok, just bought a 2017 cruze yesterday. Gotta say, the auto stop feature really sucks. To those who say you dont even notice it, your crazy. When its 100 degrees outside and your cars stops guess what else stops. Your ac. Twice now i have come to a stop light that turned green just as the auto stop feature engaged. I can see this causing accidents for sure. I have tried putting in l6 and the transmission shifts differently than just in drive. Car is great other than that. There is a small parts of me that kind of hopes the financing falls through. Haha.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Buy a module. $140..no.more auto stop.


----------



## Housleyds (Apr 5, 2021)

I am trying to find out if 
1. That voids my warranty?
2. If that is detectable in the pcm even after disconnecting it before taking it to the dealership for service?
3. If smartstopstart is the best one?


----------



## Not Important (Aug 14, 2021)

EricSmit said:


> Have you ever driven a car with auto stop technology? Unless you're specifically looking for it, you won't even notice it.


Or anyone that has ever driven manual notices the very first time. In fact, I noticed at the first read light ever in this car. I've driven Honda, other Chevy's, and an older model cruze, and Toyotas. This is first time I've driven or owned one that has this technology and depending on where you live, it can cost you money. Its an average of 0.25 cents EACH engine start, where as most stop lights here in Maine you only stop maybe once for less than a minute per 100 miles of travel and these stops only cost an average of $0.05. The point when this system is actually more efficent is 5 miles, 12 stops each about 30 seconds and above. However, if its less, even only 11 stops, then your actually wasting money. This system is great for those of you who deal with daily traffic jam on your commutes without the common sense of just turning the whole car off, even on the interstate (many people still do it this way), but for those of us living in the country and traffic jam is 5 cars moving at 35mph, and only see a real traffic jam MAYBE once every 10 years, its a huge waste of resources for us. Sorry, but us country people expect to travel 50-200 miles a day for work commute and it only takes us 1-3hours (this is both going to work and coming home from work). If it was only 5 miles away, we walk because its too expensive to drive, car pool, or well using any form of transportation except by foot, or powered by foot like a bicycle.


----------

